# divestment: Δεν τους άρεσε η μετάφραση του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών



## nikosl (Feb 25, 2011)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Δεν τους άρεσε η μετάφραση του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών

Η αγγλική λέξη «divestment» έκανε άνω-κάτω τα υπουργεία Οικονομικών και Εξωτερικών.

Σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες, η επίσημη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών μετέφρασε τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη ως «πώληση». Το γεγονός ενόχλησε εμφανώς το υπουργείο Οικονομικών, που από την Τετάρτη το βράδυ ανέλαβε να μεταφράσει το κείμενο. Η ερμηνεία που έδωσε στη λέξη είναι «αξιοποίηση». Διότι άλλο πράγμα να «πουλάς» τη δημόσια περιουσία και άλλο πράγμα να την «αξιοποιείς», ειδικά μετά τον θόρυβο που προκάλεσαν οι ανακοινώσεις της τρόικας στις 11 Φεβρουαρίου περί πώλησης της δημόσιας περιουσίας για να μειωθεί το δημόσιο χρέος.

Και μάλλον η πρώτη μετάφραση πλησιάζει περισσότερο στην πραγματικότητα, καθώς οποιοδήποτε οικονομικό λεξικό την ερμηνεύει ως «αποεπένδυση» ή «εκποίηση».​


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2011)

*divestment*

OED: b. spec. in financial contexts, the policy or practice of _selling off_ subsidiary interests or withdrawing from investments. 

Η πιάτσα όμως μάλλον θα διάλεγε πιο ρεαλιστική απόδοση, πιο κοινή και παραστατική:

in.gr: _ουσ_. έκδυση, γδύσιμο, απογύμνωση.

Καλημέρα. 
Αλλά πούντη;





 
Ως μπήκεν ο Ρετόκριτος στη φυλακή κι αρχίζει
να τση μιλεί και σπλαχνικά να την αναντρανίζει.
Λέγει τση: "Το με 'ρώτηξες θα σου το πω και γροίκα
πού το 'βρηκα το χάρισμα στη φυλακή σ' αφήκα.

Είναι δυο μήνες σήμερο που 'λαχα κάποια δάση,
εις τη μεριά της Έγριπος κι εβγήκαν να με φάσι
άγρια θεριά εμάλωσα κι εσκότωσα απ' εκείνα
κι από τα χέρια μου νεκρά όλα τα πια απομείναν.

Με κίνδυνο εγλύτωσα οσώραν επολέμου
να γλυτωθώ από λόγου τους δεν το 'λπιζα ποτέ μου
μα εβούθηξε το ριζικό τ' αστρί με λυπηθήκαν
και σκότωσα και ζύγωσα και αλάβωτο μ' αφήκαν

Δίψα μεγάλη γροίκησα στον πόλεμον εκείνο
γυρεύοντας να βρω δροσιά εσώθε σ' ένα πρίνο
και παρεμπρός εφάνη μου κουτσουναράκι χτύπα,
σιμώνω βρίσκω το νερό εις του χαρακιού την τρύπα.

Ήπια το κι εδροσίστηκα και πέρασέ μου η δίψα,
μα πούρι κι άλλα βάσανα ετότε δε μου λείψαν.
Έκατσα να ξεκουραστώ σιμά στο κουτσουνάρι
όντε γροικώ αναστεναγμό και μύσματ' αρρωστάρη.

Και βιαστικά σηκώνομαι, το ζάλο μου σπουδάζει
να δω ποιος είναι που πονεί και βαριαναστενάζει
και μπαίνω μέσα στα δεντρά που 'ταν κοντά εις τη βρύση,
δια να δω και για να βρω το νέο αυτό όπου μύσσει.

Βρίσκω ένα νιον ωραιόπλουμο που 'λαμπε σαν τον ήλιο
κι εκείτουντο ολομάτωτος μπροστά εις ένα σπήλιο.
Σγουρά ξανθά 'χε τα μαλλιά και τα σοθέματά του
παρ' όλο οπού 'τα σα νεκρός, ήδειχνε η εμορφιά του.

Και δυο θεριά στο πλάι του ήτανε σκοτωμένα
και το σπαθί και τ' άρματα όλα ήσαν ματωμένα.
Σιμώνω χαιρετώ τονε, λέω του: "Αδέλφι, γεια σου.
Ίντα 'χεις κι απονέκρωσες, πούντη η λαβωματιά σου;"

Τα μάτια του 'χε σφαλιχτά, τότε τ' αναντρανίζει
κι εθώρειε δίχως να μιλεί και στο λαιμό του αγγίζει.
Με το δακτύλι δυο φορές μου δείχνει να νοήσω
που είχε τη λαβωματιά να τον εβοηθήσω

Το στήθος του ξαρμάτωσα και μια πληγή του βρίσκω
δαμάκιν αποκατωθιό από τον ουρανίσκο.
Ολίγο του από βοτσί τον είχε δαγκαμένο
φαίνεται να 'χε το θεριό δόντι φαρμακεμένο
Και πήρεν του τη δύναμη και την πνοήν του εχάσε
και το φαρμάκι πέρασε και μέσα τον επιάσε.

Κι αγάλι αγάλια 'χάνετο σαν το κερί όντε σβήνει,
έκλαψα κι ελυπήθηκα πολύ την ώρα εκείνη.
Σαν αδελφό μου καρδιακό τον έκλαιγα κι επόνου,
μα πόνοι, δάκρυα, κλάηματα άνθρωπο δε γλυτώνου.
Εψυχομάχε κι έλεγε να στέκω μη μισέψω,
εθάρρειε πως τέτοια πληγή μπορούσα να γιατρέψω.

Δείχνει μου το δαχτύλι ντου που 'χε το δαχτυλίδι
και γνώρισα σα χάρισμα σαν φίλος μου το δίνει.
Τότε μια σιγανή φωνή μόνο τ' αυτιά μου ακούσαν
και είπανε τα χείλη του: "Σε 'χασα Αρετούσα".
Ετούτα είπε μοναχά και τέλειωσ' η ζωή του
και με πρικύ αναστεναγμό εβγήκε η ψυχή του.

Τούτα τα χέρια που θωρείς λάκκο σιμιό του σκάψαν
και τούτα τον εσήκωσαν και τούτα τον εθάψαν

Ως τ' άκουσεν η Αρετή ώρα λιγάκι εστάθη
αμίλητη και ο πόνος της την έκαμε και εχάθη...


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2011)

Παρόμοιο μπέρδεμα υπήρξε και με τις δηλώσεις του Γιούνκερ (στα γαλλικά, αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Πάντως για το _divestment_:

1.b spec. in financial contexts, the policy or practice of selling off subsidiary interests or withdrawing from investments. (OED)

Δεν μας λέει ωστόσο η Ελευθεροτυπία πού βρέθηκε ο αγγλικός όρος. Το μίγμα δεν θα αφορά πωλήσεις μόνο, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά και οι πωλήσεις είναι συχνά η καλύτερη λύση για κάποια πράγματα (και η χειρότερη για κάποια άλλα).


----------



## Earion (Feb 25, 2011)

Στο μεταβυζαντινό δίκαιο, σε νοταριακά έγγραφα, αυτός που μεταβιβάζει την κυριότητά του *απεκδύεται* και αντίστοιχα ο νέος κύριος *ενδύεται *("εντύνεται") την κυριότητα.


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2011)

Ο πόλεμος είναι ειρήνη, η σκλαβιά είναι ελευθερία, το divestment είναι αξιοποίηση. Όλα ταιριάζουν θαυμάσια.


----------



## Irini (Feb 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Δεν μας λέει ωστόσο η Ελευθεροτυπία πού βρέθηκε ο αγγλικός όρος. Το μίγμα δεν θα αφορά πωλήσεις μόνο, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά και οι πωλήσεις είναι συχνά η καλύτερη λύση για κάποια πράγματα (και η χειρότερη για κάποια άλλα).




Μια γρήγορη ιντερνετική αναζήτηση (greece memorandum divestment), ανάμεσα σε άλλα σχετικά αποτελέσματα μου έδωσε αυτό. Δεν το κόβω φυσικά ότι σ' αυτό αναφέρεται αφού δεν είμαι στο μυαλό των συντακτών :)


----------



## Themis (Feb 26, 2011)

Από το μνημόνιο της 2ας Μαίου 2010, στο οποίο μας παρέπεμψε η Ειρήνη:


> Government prepares a privatization plan for the divestment of state assets and enterprises
> with the aim to raise at least 1 billion euros a year during the period 2011-2013.


----------

